# Any upcomin shows in NC



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

just wonderin if there was and shows or pulls comin up that would be in NC or when would they start again


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is an APA weight pull in Rural Hall NC in January.

You can look at the APA site for the date and details.

APA Home Page


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*JANUARY UKC EVENTS*

NORTH CAROLINA
CAROLINA CANINE PET AND PERFORMANCE
DURHAM (I) OBEDIENCE

Jan 17; 
Minta Williquette 
OBED Entries 8-8:45 am 
UTIL OPEN Trial 9 am 
UTIL OPEN Entries 8-10:45 
NOV Trial 11 am NOV NLC: Sub Novice

Jan 18; 
Minta Williquette 
OBED Entries 8-8:45 am 
UTIL OPEN Trial 9 am 
UTIL OPEN Entries 8-10:45 
NOV Trial 11 am NOV NLC: Sub Novice

DOS $22; $17 2nd entry (UOCH GOCH); NLC $12; PE $20; $15 2nd entry (UOCH GOCH) NLC $10 received by January 8, 2009

Durham Kennel Club, 7318 Guess Rd 27278 (919) 477-7671; From north or south on I-85, get off at the GUESS ROAD EXIT (Exit 175) and go north on Guess Road for about 8 miles. Watch for a sign Durham Kennel Club 7318 on the right. Turn right onto a gravel driveway. The clubhouse is at the end. 
Chairperson: Shannon Jones (919) 462-6321 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Anne Pritt, 1307 E Birchwood Dr, Nashville NC 27856 (252) 459-3515 [email protected]


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*FEBRUARY UKC EVENTS*

NORTH CAROLINA
CAROLINA CANINE PET AND PERFORMANCE
DURHAM (I) OBEDIENCE

Feb 7; 
Marianne Higgs 
OBED Entries 8-8:45 am 
UTIL OPEN Trial 9 am 
UTIL OPEN Entries 8-10:45 
NOV Trial 11 am NOV NLC: Sub Novice

Feb 8; 
Marianne Higgs 
OBED Entries 8-8:45 am 
UTIL OPEN Trial 9 am 
UTIL OPEN Entries 8-10:45 
NOV Trial 11 am NOV NLC: Sub Novice

DOS $22; $17 2nd entry (UOCH GOCH); NLC $12; PE $20; $15 2nd entry (UOCH GOCH) NLC $10 received by January 29, 2009

Durham Kennel Club, 7318 Guess Rd 27278 (919) 477-7671; From north or south on I-85, get off at the GUESS ROAD EXIT (Exit 175) and go north on Guess Road for about 8 miles. Watch for a sign Durham Kennel Club 7318 on the right. Turn right onto a gravel driveway. The clubhouse is at the end.
Chairperson: Shannon Jones (919) 462-6321 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Anne Pritt, 1307 E Birchwood Drive, Nashville NC 27856-1619 (252) 459-3515 [email protected]


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*MARCH UKC EVENTS*

NORTH CAROLINA
UKC CAROLINA CLASSIC
HICKORY JS CONF WPULL TR 
TR PRE-ENTRY ONLY

DUE TO THE EVENT SITE BEING DOUBLE BOOKED THE EVENT WEEKEND HAS BEEN CHANGED - CHANGES TO JUDGING PANEL PENDING

(Hosted by American Hairless Terrier Association)

Mar 20; 
David Kitteredge JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Mark Golden SCENT SIGHT NORTH COMP; 
Marilyn O'Neil GUN; 
Lisa Enriquez TERR; 
Kristy Sipe (Gabriell Lambert backup) WPULL Wheels-A 
Show Entries 3:30-4:30 pm 
Show 5:30 pm 
WPULL Entries 3:30-4 pm 
Pull 4 pm NLC: Total Dog

Mar 21: S1 
Mark Golden JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Lisa Enriquez SCENT SIGHT NORTH COMP; 
Kathy Lorentzen GUN; 
David Kitteredge TERR; 
Richard Hunter (Michael Turner backup) TFLAT TSTEEP; 
Kristy Sipe (Gabriell Lambert backup) WPULL Wheels-A 
Show Entries 7:30-8:15 am 
Show 9 am 
WPULL Entries 8-8:30 am 
Pull 8:30 am 
Race 11 am NLC: Total Dog

Mar 21: S2 
Lisa Enriquez JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Marilyn O'Neil SCENT SIGHT NORTH COMP; 
Mark Golden GUN; 
Kathy Lorentzen TERR; 
Entries 7:30-8:15 am 
Show 12 noon or at event committees discretion NLC: Total Dog

Mar 22: S1 
Kathy Lorentzen JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
David Kitteredge SCENT SIGHT NORTH COMP; 
Lisa Enriquez GUN; 
Marilyn O'Neil TERR; 
Richard Hunter (Michael Turner backup) TFLAT TSTEEP; 
Kristy Sipe (Gabriell Lambert backup) WPULL Wheels-A 
Entries 8-8:30 am 
Show 9 am 
Pull 8:30 am 
Race 11 am NLC: Total Dog

Mar 22: S2 
Marilyn O'Neil JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Kathy Lorentzen SCENT SIGHT NORTH (except AE) COMP; 
David Kitteredge GUN; Mark Golden TERR; 
Entries 8-8:30 am 
Show 12 noon or at event committees discretion NLC: Total Dog

DOS $25 (CN & WP), $15 (TR/race); JS $10; PE $20 (CN & WP), $10 (TR/flat or steeple), $18 (TR/flat & steeple same dog/same day) received by March 9, 2009 4:30 pm

Hickory Metro Convention Center, 1960 A 13th Ave Drive SE 28602 (828) 233-1335 or (800) 509-2444; From Charlotte: Take I-77 North to Statesville, NC. Exit onto I-40 West towards Hickory. Take exit 125. Turn left at top of exit ramp. Turn left at 2nd stoplight onto 13th Ave. Dr. SE between Priscilla's and Outback Steakhouse. The Hickory Metro Convention Center is approximately 1/2 mile on right. From Greensboro, Winston-Salem, Raleigh Take I-40 West towards Hickory. Take exit 125. Turn left at top of exit ramp. Turn left at 2nd stoplight onto 13th Ave. Dr. SE between Priscilla's and Outback Steakhouse. The Hickory Metro Convention Center is approximately 1/2 mile on right. American Hairless Terrier Association - AHTA ON-LINE PRE-ENTRIES ONLY AT (open on January 12, 2009): Redirecting...
Chairperson: Ryan Pingel (813) 319-3652 [email protected]
Day of Show Event Secretary: Melissa Kidd, 4509 Pete Lane, Trinity NC 27370 (336) 434-2355 [email protected]
Event Superintendent - PRE-ENTRIES ONLY: United Kennel Club, 100 E. Kilgore Rd, Kalamazoo MI 49002-5584 (269) 343-9020 Redirecting...

~*~ if anyone wants to know that I will be attending this event pulling my dogs. I hope to see others there pulling as well ~*~

Deb


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Deb, 

Where do I keep up with info like that? Like a website or something. I want to do WP in the future and would love to hit as many shows as possible and learn as much as I can.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Bummer all UKC Obedience...not that I expected it to be anything else LOL! Maybe I can get Ziggi ready for some obedience


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

There is a weight pull in March...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> There is a weight pull in March...


Oh no, hun, I meant that it was all *UKC*-Obedience I wish we(Me and Syd) could compete in UKC obedience(I like OB), but she isn't registered with the UKC that's all I meant by that...So that's was why I said I needed to get Ziggi trained up (he is UKC/ADBA/AADR) 

Hopefully Syd will have her SchH B by Spring though!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Oh no, hun, I meant that it was all *UKC*-Obedience I wish we(Me and Syd) could compete in UKC obedience(I like OB), but she isn't registered with the UKC that's all I meant by that...So that's was why I said I needed to get Ziggi trained up (he is UKC/ADBA/AADR)
> 
> Hopefully Syd will have her SchH B by Spring though!!!


Oh ok..Sorry..

I didn't know...lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> ~*~ if anyone wants to know that I will be attending this event pulling my dogs. I hope to see others there pulling as well ~*~
> 
> Deb


I'll be there cheering you on!!!!

Can't wait...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Deb,
> 
> Where do I keep up with info like that? Like a website or something. I want to do WP in the future and would love to hit as many shows as possible and learn as much as I can.


Here's a few links for conf, weight pull, agility, obedience, dock diving, TTs, etc. Yes, most show listings can be found on the registry's or club's websites. Just dig a little bit until you find "event calendar" or "upcoming events" or something like that. 

United Kennel Club: Home
American Dog Breeders Association
All American Dog Registry - Home
http://www.weightpull.com/
International Weight Pull Association
| United Pulling Federation
ATTS - American Temperament Test Society, Inc. - Home
North American Dog Agility Council, Inc. (NADAC)
Welcome to Canine Performance Events, Inc.
Welcome to USDAA
2008 Home Page


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh Thank you Lindsay....

I'm very excited...I'll be sending off for Zoe's LP UKC papers next week when she gets spayed....lol


----------



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

ill def be there in Hickory


----------

